# Mandrake 10.1 PPC



## libooban (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d'installer la derniere mandrake (10.1) sur mon powerbook. L'installation s'est bien déroulé mais au redemarrage, il n'arrive pas à lancer la mandrake.

Apparement c'est lié a un problème de setenv

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait déjà rencontré ce problème.

Si oui comment, resoudre ce probleme.

Merci


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi installer linux à la place de mac OS ??


Quelle valeur ajoutée ?


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi installer linux à la place de mac OS ??
> 
> 
> Quelle valeur ajoutée ?




Je ne pense pas que tu répondes à sa question :/

S'il a envie d'essayer Linux c'est son choix non ?


Enfin désolé mais je ne connais pas la réponse sonnyboy


----------



## xoris (17 Janvier 2005)

Salut

Je pense avoir presque les mêmes problèmes sur mon G4 - 400Mhz Bleu (je suis nouveau en mac  mais pas en Linux).

Mandrake s'installe bien, mais au redémarrage je tombe sur le chargeur de démarrage :

l-> Mandrake pour ppc
c -> CDROM
O -> Openfirmware

le tape l (normal) puuis il me dit pour booter tapez mac-boot et la ca reboot, je vous aucun message d'erreur .

Quelque voie ??

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai le même soucis, rencontré sur 2 config différentes (G3 Tower et iBook G3). J'ai essayé de mettre à jour la variable d'environnement du boot-device (avec la commande setenv boot-device /blah-blah-blah cité lors de l'installation du programme d'amorçage en fin de procédure) mais rien n'y fait. Il me signale une erreur de je-ne-sais-quoi et me renvoie tout le temps au même menu de démarrage ...

Si quelqu'un trouve la solution ...


----------

